# Why must her name be everywhere!!!



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My husband has been having an emotional affair with a woman from his former job. It's like wherever I am, I see her name. If I watch a TV show, a character has her name. If I go to the store, the cashier has her name. If I look at a product, somehow the brand name or designer will have her name. Why must her name be everywhere I turn! It's hard enough knowing that my husband is sharing these personal moments with her and has told me he doesn't care what I think, he will keep talking to her. But do I really need to see her name every time I blink?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> My husband has been having an emotional affair with a woman from his former job. It's like wherever I am, I see her name. If I watch a TV show, a character has her name. If I go to the store, the cashier has her name. If I look at a product, somehow the brand name or designer will have her name. Why must her name be everywhere I turn! It's hard enough knowing that my husband is sharing these personal moments with her and has told me he doesn't care what I think, he will keep talking to her. But do I really need to see her name every time I blink?


I hear you....for me it's the name of my ex-husband that follows me everywhere.....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The devil's greatest trick was convincing the world he did not exist.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

If your husband doesn't respect your wishes, you have bigger issues than the woman's name popping up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Mrs.G said:


> If your husband doesn't respect your wishes, you have bigger issues than the woman's name popping up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: That's the least of your worries. It's time he stopped contact with the OW. That's how to remove that name from your world.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

827Aug said:


> :iagree: That's the least of your worries. It's time he stopped contact with the OW. That's how to remove that name from your world.


I would have to agree. If you are still wanting the marriage, I think you must make every effort to remove this distraction from making or keeping your marriage the way it should be. There are a lot of people here that can give you some good advice on what you should do. But I would say that if your husband has the desire to be emotionally connected to another woman, this is not the problem. It is a sign that there is already a problem that needs to be addressed. I would suggest that you take a good look at yourself and think of what you can do to change the dynamics of your relationship. If you have talked to him about it, which it seems that you have, it's time to work on what you can and that's you. 

This is obviously just my input, but there are tons of others with some good advise. You are at a good place to find some help.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

You have a golden opportunity to intervene in this before it gets out of hand. I never saw" her name" anywhere because I didn't know that she existed until I found her e-mails to him telling him that she loved him. If I had known about her, I would not have taken no for an answer when it came to ending her incursions into our marriage. It pays to assume the worst, to prevent the worst.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You need to confront your husband and tell him what you will put up with/won't put up with.

Triggers are normal, sadly. I personally have seen and heart OW's name a few times and always think I will run into her. It sucks. I ordered a book from the library and it came in and the author's name was hers. I just put it in the drop-box. Didn't even read it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What's her name, Starbucks?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Weird. No. It wasn't.


----------

